# FORD 1910 HYDRAULIC PROBLEM



## Randy Crumbaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello,
My name is Randy Crumbaugh. I live in the mountains of Colorado. I bought a Ford 1910 with a loader just over 5 years ago. Life got a lot easier dealing with the snow at 7700' elevation level once I got a 4 wheel drive tractor with a loader.

Anyway, started having very slow and sluggish loader and 3 point hitch ( drag blade for the snow) last winter so I changed out the hydraulic fluid and filter. The fluid was dirty but didnt have any water in it. It all worked better but not as good as when I first bought it from the dealer. I am talking cold weather. Summer time it works great from the get go.

So yesterday I fired up the tractor to take the brush hog off and put on the rear blade and chains, change the engine oil etc. It started fine and lifted the brush hog nice and high right off and I moved it to the location of the drag blade and changed them out. Suddenly the rear blade ( which definatly isn't any heavier than that brush hog) barely lifted off the ground. I got it to the garage where the hydraulics quit working entirely. I checked my hydraulic dip stick and the level is fine and the fluid very clean.

I have been searching your forum for a solution and I what I come up with is probably a dirty transmission screen? Or a pump failure? Or an air lock possibly? Anybody have any ideals? Like I said, it worked right off when I went to move the tractor and change out the rear blade but now nothing at all. Absolutely no loader movement or 3 point hitch movement. Power steering seems to work fine. It seems to have been a sudden failure.

So first I will just try cleaning the transmission screen. I am looking for some instructions or a Youtube video of this procedure. Can anybody help?


----------



## Randy Crumbaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

So today I got the system drained and went to pull the Transmission Sump Screen hoping that it would be completed plugged up and that would prove to be my problem. Guess what? There is no sump screen where it is supposed to be. Just a big empty space. Now what? I suppose the only filtering going on is the Hydraulic Filter itself so I will replace that today if I can find one.

Let me back up a little. The first thing I tried when I got no hydraulics was to add more of the Trans/Hryd. fuid. My dip stick showed exactly to the bottom of 2 lines on the dip stick or the bottom line witch is 1" from the bottom of the stick. I added 2 gallons anyway waiting for the fluid to flow out of the left side overflow port to determine the exact right amount. It never came out of that port and now I was way over even the top line. So I drained it all. It came to just over 8 gallons. The manual calls for 7.4 gallons but since I have a loader and more hoses it makes sense that I needed more than that. So two things I can deduct for this is that I have been running at least 2 gallons low for the 5 years I have owned this tractor and that the dip stick is not the right one for this tractor.

Not sure what to do next. I will replace the front filter attached to the pump and add even more fluid and see if that works. Hopefully the main pump is not shot. That costs over $600.

Stay tuned but pitch in any hints or knowledge if you know something that can help.
Thanks,


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking at the parts breakdown I don't see a suction screen in the system. Seems odd that the filter would make such a drastic difference in performance in that short a time but who knows? Certainly you need to replace it (if you haven't already) and see what difference that makes. You mentioned the steering seems to work okay? On that series tractor the steering is supplied with fluid from the single hydraulic pump through a flow divider/priority valve. In theory what the steering doesn't need/use then supplies the lift and external systems. Before you order a new pump maybe this would be a place to start. Can't say it's a definite problem, but worth looking at. There may be some stuck/sticky components in there causing reduce flow to the lift. 


http://artstore.agriculhttps//pture...mentNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr54190ar259660

Should look something like this.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good idea to change that hydraulic filter. Hopefully you will see some improvement.


----------



## Randy Crumbaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Fedup said:


> Looking at the parts breakdown I don't see a suction screen in the system. Seems odd that the filter would make such a drastic difference in performance in that short a time but who knows? Certainly you need to replace it (if you haven't already) and see what difference that makes. You mentioned the steering seems to work okay? On that series tractor the steering is supplied with fluid from the single hydraulic pump through a flow divider/priority valve. In theory what the steering doesn't need/use then supplies the lift and external systems. Before you order a new pump maybe this would be a place to start. Can't say it's a definite problem, but worth looking at. There may be some stuck/sticky components in there causing reduce flow to the lift.
> 
> 
> http://artstore.agriculhttps//pture...mentNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr54190ar259660
> ...


----------



## Randy Crumbaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Howdy,
Thank you for the reply. That link doesnt seem to open but what you say about the "flow divider/priority valve" is interesting. I wonder if there perhaps is a stuck valve there? Tomorrow I am going to get another filter and another 2 gallons of trans/hydaul fluid. I plan to fill this the case until some fluid actually runs out of the overflow port on the left side. ( Actually, I am assuming that the port on the left side is an overflow port like many other tractors. But I havent seen any pictures showing that that is for sure an overflow. Do you think my assumption that I may need 8 to 9 gallons total of hydraulic fluid since I have a front end loader is correct.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...mentNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr54190ar259660

Maybe it will this time. Sometimes this works out, sometimes not. 
Don't know about any overflow port, but I guess it's possible. I doubt that anything more than a couple gallons overfull would be of much help. If the steering works, it means the pump is getting oil. If it steers smoothly at low RPM, then the pump is developing at least enough pressure for that.


----------



## 803moneta1 (8 mo ago)

When you change hydro filter can the loader be up or does it has to down


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

You will want to make sure there is no pressure on the system. Keep in mind the safety aspect of not working under a suspended or raised load. If you have to have the loader raised for access, then support it with something like a jack stand, or park it so the bucket can rest on a hay bale, or the back of a truck.


----------

